# looking for forman for landscape/snow company



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Foreman - Excellence Required 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

we are looking for great people to be a part of our growing team. we have the great work environment and compensation package for lawn mowing in the centeral vt area. We expect to hire accordingly. We are looking to hire people permanently and full time. Prior experience may be an asset but a hunger to succeed and a determination to win are worth more.

As a Foreman, you are expected to do the following:
- Mow, with a helper, around 80-100 lawns per week
- Handle a plow route of aproximently 25 drives / parkinglots 
- Maintain your truck and equipment in very good condition
- Meet and exceed our standards for excellence both in the shop and in the field.
- Exhibit a pleasant and teachable attitude. Most people can't physically accomplish what we demand. There will be a lot of hard work, training, and corrections until you get there.

Please do not submit your application if:
-You are unable to work full time
- You are looking for a temporary position
- You have trouble showing up on time
- You would fail a drug test
- You don't have a clean driving record
- You are not in reasonable physical condition or do not enjoy working outdoors

Compensation:
-To be discussed 
.- We reward long term team members with significant raises.
- As we grow, there may be opportunity for advancement.
- Periodic paid days off when I, the owner, will take your position.

As part of the interview process, you will be expected to talk with us to see if this company/position is a good fit for you. I want you to know first hand what it is like to work here. We are striving to be the very best.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

bump to the top


----------

